# New Motor for Suburbanite



## NoBigDeal (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a Western Suburbanite plow and I've been getting everything ready for this coming winter. After running it through its paces, I noticed the original motor had a dead spot in it. So, instead of just taking it off, cleaning it and hoping for the best and probably having problems this winter, I decided to be proactive and change it out with a new one.

Since my original motor was failing and many others on this site have mentioned problems with these motors in other posts, I decided NOT to go with the Western replacement motor (part #27753) because I know it will eventually do the same thing or worse at another time. I went with a motor built by SUV Parts in Indiana (www.maxxmotor.com) and the motor they sent me (part #51055) was a lot heavier in construction than the original Western motor. Overall, it just had a better feel to it. Hopefully the construction of the outer shell will seal better and keep moisture out of the motor.

I've read many posts where people merely say the original motors are "junk," but the problem is that they have a 3/4 housing on them, meaning one side of the motor is open and it relies on the part it's bolted to to act as the motor housing for that side. Then, moisture seeps in, probably with salt in it, and corrodes the inside of the motor causing all sorts of problems. This is a design problem brought on by the plow manufacturer to shave a little off the cost of making the plow. Unfortunately, even the replicate motors have to stay with this design in order for the motor to fit properly.

Like others have said, it's probably a good measure to take the motor off at the end of the season to clean it out instead of leaving it stored outside all summer with moisture still in it to corrode. I also plan on cleaning it out using a can of electrical motor cleaner. The motor is very accessible and easy to take off and put back on so I'll just add this task to my regular maintenance list. After I installed my new motor I also put a bead of silicone around the area where it mates with the hydraulic unit to keep moisture from coming in in the first place. I'll just use a razor blade to scrape off the silicone next spring.

When I finally fired up the plow again I immediately noticed that it ran a lot smoother and quieter than the original. No more jerky motions or clicking, it ran how it it's supposed to. Hopefully, with a good maintenance plan it will continue to do so over the coming years.

The price of the new motor was very reasonable, a little over a hundred bucks with shipping, still cheaper than an original motor and it arrived the very next day. I'm eager to try it out when the snow finally arrives and I'll keep you posted on how everything is working.

Best,

Tom


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm on motor #2 with my Homesteader.

Thanks for the link and part #. I am going to order one now and be ready for failure #2 !!!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Interesting, did you experience sudden motor failure, or was it a gradual slow down? 

I got my Suburbanite used, have yet to plow with it, but it sure does move fast, I try to not dead-end the hydraulics, only a second or two on the left-right button moves the plow to the opposite side.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

*Holy SH*T Plow Doesn't Work!*

I am thinking my motor just went today! What did your motors door when they started to go? I just have clicking form the solenoid. I did the old smack it with a brass hammer trick to no avail. I haven't had to use the plow this year yet, but last year it did this a few time when It was -10 out I just figured it was from the cold. It's not that cold now and the plow is not working! Go figure, at least it's not snowing. Any info would help thanks.


----------



## NoBigDeal (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Holy SH*T Plow Doesn't Work!*

What happened to me was just as you describe, dead spots then having to hit it with a hammer. Also try the connection to ensure it's getting a full blast of power to the motor-kind of how a dead battery sounds, click, click. You could try taking off the motor and cleaning it, but it's just going to happen again and again then finally one day nothing will work. Not to mention, you're putting extra strain on other parts like the solenoid/relay, the battery and cables. It's probably better to get a new motor and take care of the problem. I know if you order from maxxmotor.com they get it to you fast.

When you take the motor out I think you'll be surprised at how grungy it is inside and I know on mine the bottom of the motor was worse than the top where the moisture collected showing more than just humid air got in. Where the end cap of the motor is, I also wrapped that with rubberized waterproof electrical tape to keep the moisture out as extra insurance. Good luck.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

That's the deal- you get the click and no action.

I will say that when I backed mine into a heated garage and it thawed out for a while, it would start to work without a whack.
Eventually even that warm-up trick wouldn't work.


----------



## NoBigDeal (Aug 10, 2009)

Take it off and look inside it, it's two screws and the power connections. Once you get it off you can see right inside the motor because the one side doesn't have a cover on it. If it's as corroded as mine was you won't hesitate to just buy another one.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for all of the help. Your guys are right the motor is shot. I am not surprised the guy I bought it from left it outside all of the time.


----------



## NoBigDeal (Aug 10, 2009)

Did you open it up or are you just surmising it's shot based on all the symptoms? I'm curious what you find. 

Really, I can't expect a plow to be left indoors all the time. Garage space is a premium around here. What I do is put a grill cover over the headlights and hydraulics area which takes care of most of the moisture problems. I still let air in from below so it dries out. I also plan on taking the motor off each season from now on just to check it and clean any salt out that might cause corrosion during the summer.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, it was crusty in side! Real crusty! Brushes were dame near gone too. The thing looks great from the outside but not so much on the inside. My summer did not go as planned so plow maintenance took a back seat until now. I am kind of spoiled my truck fits in my garage with my plow on. I also rent a garage next door to my house for all of my other crap. If I run out of space in both that’s when I start throwing stuff out.


----------



## luv2plow (Jan 15, 2009)

*4th motor*

hey snowguys,i have a homesteader w/ it's 4th motor, very dissapointing motor, but they were all covered by warranty, i will try the website for that Other motor ,mucho gracias, if it werent for the lousy motor, i'd be a happy camper ! ,gl this season ..to all


----------

